# MIDI player both stand alone and for Firefox



## Gerard (Dec 24, 2011)

I need a player for MIDI files. I simply cannot get mplayer to play those files. I primarily need it to work in Firefox, but a stand alone version would be desirable. I have FreeBSD 8.2 installed. I read on another forum that FreeBSD does not support the playing of MIDI files. Is that correct?


----------



## rabfulton (Dec 24, 2011)

The limited support is for midi ports. i.e. input and output to/from external devices. I think I have heard that some usb to midi devices can be made to work.

Playback of midi files should not be a problem with some player software.


----------



## silicium (May 2, 2012)

Does the limited support for MIDI ports include non-USB mpu401-compatible device found on previous generations of motherboards and soundcards? If yes, is it in current or stable? I'd love to ditch Linux which I keep only to run Rosegarden and record/edit/play on MIDI instruments.


----------



## graudeejs (May 3, 2012)

audio/timidity
audio/timidity++
audio/timidity++-gtk and others
audio/playmidi
audio/wildmidi
...

I recommend audio/timidity or one of audio/timidity++ ports


----------

